# CF hood Testing for b13 91-94 ONLY So Cali



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

Hello Nissan Enthusiasts,

I am in the need for a b13 to test out a OEM carbon fiber hood. Testing location will be in Irvine, CA. Testing should not take more than an hour or so. Final sponsoree has the choice to help out to test on the cf hood or may purchase at discounted pricing. If interested please send an email to [email protected] with 91-94 B13 CF hood Test in the subject line. Please leave full name and contact #. Further details will be discussed VIA phone. First come first serve. Only one car is needed. Thanks for viewing.

Clear


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

email sent! im all over it!


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

any thing with the hood? :showpics:


----------



## boosteddet (May 29, 2003)

91 SR20 said:


> any thing with the hood? :showpics:



The sponsoree and greg has emailed me already. Please don't send any more emails.

Thanks


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

its times like this i wish i lived in so cali


----------

